# Model 3's as EMS/Community Paramedic



## Lexcyn (Aug 4, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I don't think this has been posted before - we've been working with our City for some time to help push EV adoption, and recently they purchased 4 Tesla Mode 3's for use in the Cities community paramedic program. These won't be used to transfer patients and will be used for house calls for individuals who have mobility or transportation issues who require services they cannot get to on their own. They also are fitted with all the standard paramedic kit, including a defibrillator, and can act as first response vehicles while waiting for a full ambulance. The frunk contains their sanitization kit, while everything else is in the trunk.

If you have any questions, please let me know! All pictures were taken by me (more pics in the article link).
























Article: https://electricautonomy.ca/2021/04/22/sudbury-tesla-model-3-ems/


----------

